# sanding vs liquid sander for high gloss



## NAV (Jun 2, 2009)

if it is latex interior walls and the texture prevents sanding i would recommend neither.

Buy Sherwin-Williams PrepRite Bonding primer. one coat of that and your set to paint.

good luck


----------



## 4ThGeneration (May 3, 2009)

The problem with liquid sandpaper is that you have a very short window to prime after you clean.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

God awful color and it's high gloss (I am assuming latex) paint. The kicker is they just recently did this; I really wish they hadn't.

Do NOT assume ,make sure before proceeding. It sounds like they were in a hurry to cover up something and could have painted latex over oil( a bad thing).
Sanding is always better than liquid deglosser.As Nav said maybe all you need is a good bonding primer, but then again you may have a complete disaster on your hands( I have seen this many times)

Good luck


----------



## egzh (Jun 24, 2009)

chrisn said:


> God awful color and it's high gloss (I am assuming latex) paint. The kicker is they just recently did this; I really wish they hadn't.
> 
> Do NOT assume ,make sure before proceeding. It sounds like they were in a hurry to cover up something and could have painted latex over oil( a bad thing).
> Sanding is always better than liquid deglosser.As Nav said maybe all you need is a good bonding primer, but then again you may have a complete disaster on your hands( I have seen this many times)
> ...


Oh yes, we will absolutely make sure as soon as we get the keys
Fingers crossed for just the bonding primer!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Fingers crossed for just the bonding primer! :yes::thumbsup:


----------

